
Oracle Buys Vitrue - dinedal
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/23/idUS128989+23-May-2012+MW20120523
======
zaius
Techcrunch is saying the purchase price was $300m -
<http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/23/more/>

------
phene
The only way Oracle could ever be virtuous is to actually purchase Virtue.

